# L'Occitane Discussion



## martygreene (Mar 3, 2006)

I recently got samples of a few of the Honey line products, and if nothing else I'm in love with the smell. It's the first honey scent I've found that doesn't smell like a portapotty to me. 

I'm curious what people think about L'Occitane in general. Experiances with their products, etc. One thing which puts me off from buying in their store is they don't take returns, and don't make samples of all their products (they only give out samples which are pre-made, and those are few and far between). Luckily, my Sephora carries almost their full line, so I am able to get samples from them.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 3, 2006)

I love the Lemon/Lime Verbena line. The lotion and perfume smells amazing! Lemon is my favorite scent and this smells great w/o it having that pungent cleaning product smell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There hand lotion in the tube is awesome for dry skin! My friend swears by it!


----------



## Unforgettable (Mar 3, 2006)

If you like the smell of the honey line and you're looking for a great shower gel the Honey Harvest Foaming Jelly is wonderful! It's $20 for a 8.4 oz. bottle. Though it says you can use it as a shampoo I wouldn't have high recommendations for that use of it (other than the scent sticks around in your hair nicely), it doesn't lather too much but it smells incredible and as a body wash the scent subtly lingers with you for a fairly good amount of time afterwards. 

If you haven't already, see if you can get a sample of it from the L'Occitane store to try it out. You should find that it's non-irritating (I have VERY sensitive skin), it doesn't 'strip' the skin and it's very softening and hydrating.


----------



## kare31 (Mar 3, 2006)

I've been pleased with all my L'Occitane products.  The Lavender 100% shea butter is so rich, but soaks into the skin nicely.  I also like their hand and body creams.  I've had my eye on a really cute tin with guest soaps for a while now.  

I've purchased L'Occitane from their stores and independent boutiques, and both have had testers where i could do a patch test for the product, and the salespeople have given me samples from the testers if i brought my own small container.  I didnt realize the stores dont take returns; i havent tried to return anything.  I've ordered L'Occitane from QVC before, and they have a 30 day guarantee on all their products, so if you are worried about returning an item or just want to give something a try, you might want to order from there.

I've been really pleased with the company as a whole.  Their salespeople always seem knowledgeable and helpful, in my experience.  
I have a lot of problems with allergic reactions to bath/body/beauty products, and I havent reacted adversely to any of their products.


----------



## poddygirl (Mar 3, 2006)

I've loved everything I've ever used from L'Occitane! The hand cream is wonderful as is the cuticle cream, the Olive range is very moisturizing and I use the shea butter face cream at night when my skin is feeling a bit dry.  I second buying from QVC to take advantage of the 30 day return policy.


----------



## veilchen (Mar 4, 2006)

I've also had only positive experiences with L'Occitane! 

I especially love their Quatre Reines-line which combines the smell of four different roses. It's delightful, I've never smelled anything that true to roses before.
I also liked the body butter with Shea, very moisturizing, though I also found it sticky (so no dressing immediately afterwards). Other things I've tried are the cooling leg gel that smells of lavender (very relaxing after long hot days during summer) and a hand cream which had a cooling effect as well, sorry I forgot the name ...

I really like the fact that they use natural ingredients, and the only factor that keeps me from regulalry buying their stuff is the price, which is really steep (at least here in Austria).


----------



## pr1nces583 (Mar 12, 2006)

is the handcream really as good as its made out to be? 
im thinking of getting some cos the cream i have now has nearly run out and my hands are really dry due to winter and having to wash them a lot at work.


----------



## venacava (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pr1nces583* 
_is the handcream really as good as its made out to be?_

 
The shea butter hand cream (not the lavender one) is very _very_ good. It's uber moisturizing and creamy without being oily at all. Depending on personal preference, fragrance can be a bit strong though.


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 19, 2006)

the shea butter cream is incredible.  you get this huge tube, but only need a teeny bit.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Mar 19, 2006)

The line from BBW LE Couvant is made in the same factory. Bath and Body works takes returns so try their's first. I love that line and it isn't as costly


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 19, 2006)

I love their Lavender Hand Cream...somehow I lost my bottle though.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm in love with the honey scrub.  I didn't know they do not take returns but then again I never tried to return anything.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 5, 2010)

L'Occitane has become one of my fave brands for for body care recently!

I LOVE the Shea Butter Hand Cream, the Verbena Harvest Body Milk and the Almond Oil Shower Gel!

I will get another haul of these three soon.

Everyone should go and check it out!

http://sephora.com/browse/brand_hierarchy.jhtml;jsessionid=MBUHV4XQ0AMGSCV0K  QLQX0Q?brandId=L%27Occitane


----------



## kittykit (Mar 5, 2010)

L'Occitane is one of my favourite brands. My favourite is the shea butter hand cream. I'm on my #__ tube now. I also like their olive line.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have been using lots of their products recently!

i always love the shea butter hand cream, i currently am using a rose scented one which is lovely! not oily but very very moisturising! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i also have a cherry hand cream which is nice but not as 'heavy' as the shea butter one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love the verbena line - the smell of the shower gel and body lotion really wakes me up in the morning! and the scent lingers for so long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have also got the shea butter shower cream and botion lotion which are amazing and leave my skin silky smooth.

oh and i have also got a really nice grape shower oil. when it hits the water it foams up and it's good for shaving my legs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the soaps are also very nice!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 5, 2010)

I like L'Occitane very much. I use the lavender hand cream and edt. The scent is soothing and makes me feel calm and at ease. Their hand creams are moisturising but do not leave any sticky and oily sensation. 

The scent of Verbena line is great! I use the shampoo and conditioner. 

I tried some other products from L'Occitane too and they are all nice, but I love the lavender and verbena scent most.


----------



## malvales (Apr 16, 2010)

I used to love their Almond collection from soap, shower oil, to body oil. But since my mom-in-law is also using the Almond body oil every day for massaging feet of my dad-in-law, somehow the product doesn't interest me anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since that, I put my almost full bottle almond oil to swap...
Now i am searching the substitute for it! preferably from the L'Occitane as well...


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2010)

i am nearly out of my rose hand cream! this will not do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i still have half a tube of cherry sceneted hand cream... however that one isn't my fave because it's not got shea butter in it. 

on holiday i will look and see what offers they have in the l'occitaine outlet store. anybody know what kind of deals they have there?


----------



## mariserinb (May 5, 2010)

i just started using their brightening exfoliating cream. i really like it as the granules are very small, so it isn't too harsh, but you really can feel it working. i want to try the lemon honey body scrub!


----------



## Susanne (May 5, 2010)

They have a new frangrance and offer for spring / Mother's Day:

A Peony Bouquet Gift Set | Home | | L?Occitane USA


----------



## loriblu (May 9, 2010)

I really like l'occitane, but unfortunately its very expencive for using it head to toe!


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2010)

i have been using teh shea butter foot cream for the past 3 weeks and i love it! usually i have very dry and cracked feet but using this every night has softened them right up and now my feet are ready for sandals!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i have been using teh shea butter foot cream for the past 3 weeks and i love it! usually i have very dry and cracked feet but using this every night has softened them right up and now my feet are ready for sandals!_

 






The shea butter hand and foot cream are both awesome.


----------



## WhippedCrm (May 30, 2010)

i cant believe Ive never tried this brand seeing as a complete beauty product junkie! Im going t go next time Im at the mall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to try the shea butter now after all your reviews!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *WhippedCrm* 

 
_i cant believe Ive never tried this brand seeing as a complete beauty product junkie! Im going t go next time Im at the mall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to try the shea butter now after all your reviews!_

 
oh yes! you must try them out! they are a little more expencive than normal hand creams... but very much worth it. I end up using less product because it's so rich so they last longer than cheaper creams... on me at least.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 1, 2010)

The Lavender face wash is awesome! I wish they would bring back the amber line though... that was my favorite and my last back up is long gone!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

for any uk people qvc has an awesome tsv with l'occitaine products today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my mum is getting me the floral set as a birthday gift which is awesome


----------



## kc8 (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree that their shea butter hand cream is totally worth it.  It's a little sticky at first but once it sinks in your skin is so soft.  It's great that they have a purse-sized one too.

  	I'm totally in love with their Amande Firming and Smoothing Milk Concentrate (cream) made with almond oil and milk.  I love the smell and it's the only cream so far that I find extremely moisturizing.  It sinks into my skin almost immediately leaving it really soft.  I don't know about the firming part though.  Unfortunately it's pretty expensive but I keep going back as it's totally worth it to me.


----------



## Nicoleabouttown (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been searching for the purse sized version of the shea butter hand cream, and it has been sold out everywhere.  So as a result, I am walking around with the regular sized one in my purse.  I absolutely love this stuff.  It is my first L'Occitane product and if they are all like this, I can't wait to try others.  I don't find it greasy at all and it sinks into my skin in no time at all.


----------



## cavande (Apr 9, 2011)

asdlgkjals;dfjk I love L'Occitane!

  	Their hand cream is my HG hand cream, and they had a rose-scented one at one point which I fell in love with too. They save my cuticles in the winter, and I love that it doesn't have a strong scent that might clash with my perfume.
  	They also have this wonderful almond body oil which is absolutely divine. I use it every time I get out of the shower.
  	In addition, their soaps and solid perfumes are really lovely. I also really like their eye cream because it doesn't irritate my sensitive eyes.

  	I'd definitely recommend this brand!


----------



## jennifa (Aug 4, 2011)

I just adore their foot cream; perfect for dry, cold winters!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Aug 22, 2012)

As other have mentioned, I am IN LOVE with the shea hand cream! It healed my poor, bleeding hands from the cold Canada winter.


----------



## macattack77 (Feb 19, 2013)

I am using the L'Occitane Dry Skin Hand Cream (20% shea butter). It's supposed to be unscented but it has a definite smell that I don't like too much.

  	It's good as a hand/foot/body lotion (I use it for everything, and I'm in a dry winter climate right now), but honestly the Aveeno daily moisturizer from the drugstore is still my favorite, and I will be returning to it once the L'Occitane tube is done.  I think lotions reach a point of diminishing returns: and the basic L'Occitane cream is overpriced for what it is.


----------



## tears3101 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm using L'occitane Fabulous Serum and it literally saved my face during this winter! It absorbs nicely and leaves skin super smooth and moisturised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It's a bit high on the price, but it's worth every penny.
 [h=3][/h]


----------



## shimshams (Oct 23, 2014)

(Sorry if I shouldn't post here!) Err...I fell in love with the Rose Petals hand cream! Unfortunately it seems to be very limited. I'm coveting the big tube I got. <3


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Nov 30, 2014)

I love their soaps and hand creams but the vitamin c serum (forgot the name) broke me out very bad. The sales associate swore it wouldn't. I ended up taking it back.

  I also have a deluxe sample of one of their scents....I forgot the name but it smells like roses. I am holding onto it for dear life because I don't want to shell out the $$


----------



## nt234 (Dec 14, 2014)

I picked up the L'OcciBox beauty sampler a week ago, and I love it. Only $15 for a bunch of decent sized samples. The almond oil is amazing!


----------

